# TiVo Stream + a local play simultaneously?



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wondering - if someone is using the Tivo to watch something - and another party wants to use a TiVo Stream for viewing another recorded show elsewhere - can BOTH watch simultaneously?

Edit - I've just seen this - _*"With support for up to four streams at once, users can now watch previously recorded and currently recording content over their home network"*_ - so maybe that's the answer. This at least implies 4 different mobile users could be simultaneously playing 4 different shows off of one Tivo Premiere?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

igirl said:


> Just wondering - if someone is using the Tivo to watch something - and another party wants to use a TiVo Stream for viewing another recorded show elsewhere - can BOTH watch simultaneously?
> 
> Edit - I've just seen this - _*"With support for up to four streams at once, users can now watch previously recorded and currently recording content over their home network"*_ - so maybe that's the answer. This at least implies 4 different mobile users could be simultaneously playing 4 different shows off of one Tivo Premiere?


To stream four shows you need two Premieres. Each Premiere has a limit of three streams.


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

I think the question was regarding streaming remotely + watching locally.

AFAIK, you can do the following simultaneously with one Premiere + one Stream:

watch live or previously recorded show on TV
record as many shows as you have tuners (minus 1 if you are watching live TV)
stream up to 3 shows - previously recorded or in process of recording


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks pcbrew - so then - One Premiere and one Stream box each gets you -

One local playback watching live TV or a recording.
PLUS
Up to 3 other playbacks from mobile devices *simultaneously*???

I just wanted to make sure that if someone is watching a recording on the Tivo - someone else can still play another recording over the WLAN from that same Premiere.

3 (total) streams watchers of recordings is beyond what I expected - great!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That is correct. 

Dan


----------

